# S Scale model made by River Leaf Models.



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi guys,
Finally our second model in S scale is already done and one of the S scale modelers did a nice job here.

The models will be soon available and is a great start in our S scale series.






















​
Andre.


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

Like them a lot Andre, I should not show these to my dad he'll want them. But down the road when he sells some of the S Gauge stuff he doesn't run anymore


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Very nice structure model Andre. We do not have enough of these in S scale.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you!
Took time but finally we are producing in "S"

Andre.


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

